# lgb stanz 320211



## williss (Jun 13, 2008)

hi guys, i am trying to find where i can find how to disassemble an 040 stanz loco without breaking parts. the # is20211. it looks like it is a tank loco and i want to modify it to run with a tender with the back cut out.
please help.
thanks, willis.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Take a look at this: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_lgb_explosionszeichnungen/21211-1.pdf[/b]


Sorry, I expected that to show up as a link.
Just paste it into your browser and you should get an exploded parts diagram for this loco that should give you some hints how to disassemble it.


----------



## williss (Jun 13, 2008)

krs, how do you paste?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Try clicking on this

That should download the drawing to your computer


----------



## williss (Jun 13, 2008)

krs, thanks, that was what i was looking for.


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had seen this drawing when I first dismantled my Stainz (about 7 or 8 years ago). The one thing that really got me stuck was the little screw inside the rear light, only accessible by pulling out the lamp glass and then the lamp reflector. Best of luck with your project.


----------

